# Texas VS Utah



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are differences in the states (and which ones) with reciprocity in CCW permits between Utah and Texas? I travel to Texas alot (I live in Los Angeles) and have the Utah CCW permit so I can carry while there. Is there a benefit to going through the trouble of getting the Texas one?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I don't know Utah's CCW laws - but Texas does have reciprocity agreements with several states.

I seem to remember something being posted about which states had agreements with which states.

This website says that Texas & Utah do share permits :

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

But I'd call and ask to be sure.

:smt1099


----------

